# Help sexing Cherry Shrimp



## huwhef (Jan 13, 2013)

I have recently purchased 6 cherry shrimp for my fluval edge. I would like to see if anyone could help me tell if they are male or female, I have attached some photos, they are not the best quality sorry. its hard to take photos as they move around so quick. Thanks


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Those you've taken pictures of look like females. The females are typically very red and large, the males smaller and on the lighter side. Females will also become "saddled", meaning they have eggs ready for fertilization that they carry inside of them, and it looks like a saddle if a tiny little person were to hop on and ride them somewhere.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

^ +1


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Most look like female, but some not clear enough. I will add that the female underside of her tail is more rounded. The saddling, or band that is across their back signifies they are ready to mate and usually goes away once they are "berried" or holding eggs. The band is only visible for about a week or so in my Reds and Yellows.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Jan 10, 2013)

All look like fems to me.


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

Females. 

Some people will only sell females or just males so you won't breed them.

Red Cherry Shrimp


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

That's sad if they do that. The joy is watching them breed!



TheShrimpFarm.com said:


> Females.
> 
> Some people will only sell females or just males so you won't breed them.
> 
> Red Cherry Shrimp


----------

